# Like button



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

why is there no more lie button??? Could this be a conspiracy against all of us to not be able to show appreciation for someone’s comment. 

And I am making this the like thread all you have to do come on here and type (like) no one has to know Why are who you like or from what Thread 
Please do this until we can get this conspiracy Resolved


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

This may become bigger than big foot!!!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I like it that you may have had too good of a time at the Tracy Lawrence concert. 

I like Bigfoot too.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

fastwater said:


> I like it that you may have had too good of a time at the Tracy Lawrence concert.
> 
> I like Bigfoot too.


It was a great time with my wife
I’m going to give you 2 likes on that


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^like,like,like^^^


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Like


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Like


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Like...Strange why they would remove a popular feature.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Due to many people abusing the "Like" button it had to be removed?.....Maybe someone complained that no one ever liked their posts so it was removed so as not to create a hostile environment?


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> Due to many people abusing the "Like" button it had to be removed?.....Maybe someone complained that no one ever liked their posts so it was removed so as not to create a hostile environment?


100 likes for this comment.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Due to many people abusing the "Like" button it had to be removed?.....Maybe someone complained that no one ever liked their posts so it was removed so as not to create a hostile environment?


I double dog like this.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Due to many people abusing the "Like" button it had to be removed?.....Maybe someone complained that no one ever liked their posts so it was removed so as not to create a hostile environment?


Like


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> 100 likes for this comment.


U can't do that......that puts him way ahead


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Due to many people abusing the "Like" button it had to be removed?.....Maybe someone complained that no one ever liked their posts so it was removed so as not to create a hostile environment?


I heard we're all gonna get "participation trophies".


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Like


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Are we being treated like schoolgirls?..hehe...j/k...maybe there is an actual reason it was removed...


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Like


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Like like like like like


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Like!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

was wondering whats up my self using too much memory ? back door for hackers? like for myself hahahahah


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Like.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

bustedrod said:


> was wondering whats up my self using too much memory ? back door for hackers? like for myself hahahahah


LIKE


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

forums make their money off of post counts not likes !


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

read the rules !.....
...oh sorry,
that's for market place ....


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Tinknocker1 said:


> i blame Hitler ,Obama ,the Clinton's and the queer bluegill hugging Brad !


Like


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

lol look at the dead gills


Masterbaiter66 said:


> Like


i like your name


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

im going seng hunting you boys have fun see you next weekend


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

They are testing us.....like the president's alert.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Like.......just liked myself


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I just hope they don't get rid of the ignore button.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't like this...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> im going seng hunting you boys have fun see you next weekend


Have fun sweating your **** off...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

M R DUCKS said:


> read the rules !.....
> ...oh sorry,
> that's for market place ....


I really like this one.



Saugeye Tom said:


> They are testing us.....like the president's alert.....


this is only a test. right??????
like



Stars-n-Stripers said:


> I just hope they don't get rid of the ignore button.
> View attachment 278197


like this one.
sherman


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> I really like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> They are testing us.....like the president's alert.....


LIKE.

I think you are right...think I read a 'tweet' this morning about this.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Like.......just liked myself


LIKE
That's cheating


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Tinknocker1 said:


> forums make their money off of post counts not likes !


LIKE.
Then I predict they will be millionaires before this is over.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Like.......just liked myself


TMI .....Be careful, you'll go blind...


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Second form I have seen an no comment from the mod?


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I miss the "Like"...And while I'm thinking about it, anybody know what the deal is with Trophy Points? How do you earn them?


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

fastwater said:


> LIKE.
> 
> I think you are right...think I read a 'tweet' this morning about this.


Like!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I LIKE IT TOO,next we will be called to principals office, is BIG brother watching us


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lma


Snakecharmer said:


> TMI .....Be careful, you'll go blind...


lmao


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lma
> lmao


Like!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Your crying about a like button. Back in the day when OGF was locally owned, It was a great site. But OGF got to big and the local guys didn't have time or the storage to keep up, so it was sold. Most of the mods were on board after that except for one that I can think of. Now it seems a lot of mods are MIA?


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't LIKE that they took it away.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

No one knows what happened yet guys


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> No one knows what happened yet guys


^^^^^^


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

See big brother shut down the other thread this ones next.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ^^^^^^
> View attachment 278229


LIKE


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

LIKE


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

In before the like.....I mean lock*


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

I think it's Russia interfering!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Why would they close this thread? You guys are all paranoid as h....internet weirdos, the lot of ya! My Mom told me stay off the internet.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hookedup330 said:


> I think it's Russia interfering!


Good point! Those buggers are hacking everything...


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Likes are over rated. I don't need a warm fuzzy if I post to someones liking. Keep um off but I'm good either way.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> LIKE.
> Then I predict they will be millionaires before this is over.


yeah I cant believe the likes thats been posted.

like



fastwater said:


> ^^^^^^
> View attachment 278229


like



Hookedup330 said:


> I think it's Russia interfering!


no it not Russia, its little kimmie over thar in north Korea.

like it tho it was a good guess.
sherman


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

Snakecharmer said:


> Due to many people abusing the "Like" button it had to be removed?.....Maybe someone complained that no one ever liked their posts so it was removed so as not to create a hostile environment?


Like


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I noticed that the "Like" feature is still available in the OGF Marketplace section


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I'm at a dis-like right now .

...actually just got done watching fairport harbor live cam and lake Erie bluffs live cam for about 20 minutes...I was like...I like this pretty cool watching the lighting over the lake.

Don.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

sherman51 said:


> yeah I cant believe the likes thats been posted.
> 
> like
> 
> ...


 dislike


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bluegillin' said:


> I noticed that the "Like" feature is still available in the OGF Marketplace section


I just got a "like" from Decoy Hound in the Derailer thread. Weird..


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

My like button works fine! It is weird?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...start like-ing some posts and let's see if they show up...?

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sweet! I wanna like ... like something too!

Lol.

Don.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Decoy hound said:


> My like button works fine! It is weird?


You got the power! We lost our button...


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Rats! Now l have to change my signature.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I wonder if Decoy's status as a supporting member is why he still has a like button?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

As goes the like button, so go the Ads! Any one notice? I bet the Russians know!! They probably have our like button. Or it's being held for ransom.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

G.lock said:


> I wonder if Decoy's status as a supporting member is why he still has a like button?


You've heard of "Pay to Play" ? OGF has "Pay to Like"


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

No like, no play! We should at least have a dislike button. But that unlikely!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

JamesF said:


> No like, no play! We should at least have a dislike button. But that unlikely!


Like.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Decoy hound said:


> My like button works fine! It is weird?


bull spit no way


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

To be truthful, this whole like button thing is Like the Bully in kindergarten! He who wields the sword is the Amighty King!
Of Turd Island! And quite frankly something smells rotten in Denmark!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

And damn I just posted that, and lost my satellite reception!! Unlike! Unlike! Unlike!.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

no likes for you


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

yes the like button is alive and well in the market place,,,,,ok MODS ya had your fun whats up?????


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I like everything in the market place!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Strange still no comment from a Mod but they have closed two Like threads including one in the Lake Erie forum. Maybe we need more like threads to wake them up. Lol


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> bull spit no way


I'll bet our like buttons are in China. They prolly won em in an OGF raffle.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

russian hackers probably


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

1basshunter said:


> This may become bigger than big foot!!!!!


*LIKE!*


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Evinrude58 said:


> Strange still no comment from a Mod but they have closed two Like threads including one in the Lake Erie forum. Maybe we need more like threads to wake them up. Lol


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

$diesel$ said:


> *LIKE!*


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank You Decoy hound for liking my post #79...the checks in the mail.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Decoy hound said:


> My like button works fine! It is weird?


Still have mine also.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Still have mine also.


Like.
No way!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I think they shut it down because I had too many likes on my honest, non-biased criticism of Baker Mayfield even though I’m a die hard Browns fan.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Like.
> No way!!!


Yep


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Haha!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I think they shut it down because I had too many likes on my honest, non-biased criticism of Baker Mayfield even though I’m a die hard Browns fan.


That's a possibility SP. 
He can't help it he's too short.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> I just got a "like" from Decoy Hound in the Derailer thread. Weird..


yeah I got one two



Decoy hound said:


> My like button works fine! It is weird?


its not who you know but who you (****) are.



G.lock said:


> I wonder if Decoy's status as a supporting member is why he still has a like button?


that was my 1st thought.



fastwater said:


> View attachment 278267


have to like this one.
sherman


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure "they" are getting ready to unleash the "love it" button

Get ready


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

More checks coming your way Decoy hound.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> yeah I got one two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

flyphisherman said:


> I'm pretty sure "they" are getting ready to unleash the "love it" button
> 
> Get ready


^^^LIKE^^^

I think you're right:


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> yeah I got one two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^LIKE^^^


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll bet our like buttons are in China. They prolly won em in an OGF raffle.


LIKE MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

The mods sure like shutting down these threads about likes but they don't like giving a simple explanation. I don't like that!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

WalleyeRunner said:


> The mods sure like shutting down these threads about likes but they don't like giving a simple explanation. I don't like that!


^^^LIKE^^^
I'm wondering if it's something technical???
There's another open post about a member loosing the OGF App on his cell phone as well.
Couple that with the missing 'like' button...and absolutely zero feedback from the Mods. ...Seems somethings just not right. Don't know if it's technical or what but...considering very strongly signing off of OGF for awhile...at least until the dust settles.
Don't need any viruses on my computer or more chances of it getting hacked!!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

WalleyeRunner said:


> The mods sure like shutting down these threads about likes



I can understand it, why repeat the same thing in 3/4 places. Some of these posts on are pretty pointless IMO.



fastwater said:


> and absolutely *zero feedback from the Mods*. ...Seems somethings just not right.


This is what I find odd. Most times you get a response pretty quick about problems.



fastwater said:


> considering very strongly signing off of OGF for awhile...at least until the dust settles.


That might not be a bad idea, especially if they got hacked.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

well its something to do while I cant get out fishing hahahahh besides I haven't seen this many posts on one topic its a trick , besides liking I need an un-like you cant have ying without yang hahahahaha


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

crappiedude said:


> I can understand it, why repeat the same thing in 3/4 places. Some of these posts on are pretty pointless IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what concerns me the most.
I haven't had an act on Facebook in a long time but saw last week where it was just hacked. Better than 50million accts. known to have been hacked to date. Furthermore, from the time FB found out they had been breeched, it took them 11days to shut it down. All the while more and more accts where being hacked. To top it off, FB didn't notify or shut FB down in that 11day timeframe. 
Here's a good article about the hack that states what they know about it...and most importantly...what they don't know:
https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/04/tech/facebook-hack-explainer/index.html


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

$diesel$ said:


> *LIKE!*


Thank you for your LIKE


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Gotta agree with Fast, I don't need any virus's.
Come on mods, tell us what's up. Is this something we need to be proactive about?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I'm not going outside until the LIKE button breach is figured out.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Flathead76 said:


> View attachment 278303
> I'm not going outside until the LIKE button breach is figured out.


That's funny



fastwater said:


> That's what concerns me the most.


Me too...no need for secrecy.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> View attachment 278303
> I'm not going outside until the LIKE button breach is figured out.


^^^LIKE^^^




crappiedude said:


> Me too...no need for secrecy.


Yep...no communication from management breeds the 'tin foil' hat syndrome every time. And with the amount of hacked sites, the TF hat syndrome is more than warranted.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

If lazy would stop selling the mods seeds maybe they would wake up and fix the problem


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

1basshunter said:


> If lazy would stop selling the mods seeds maybe they would wake up and fix the problem


^^^LIKE^^^

Hmmm...never thought about that possibility.
Maybe mods can't respond!
You don't s'pose all the mods got shanghia'd and are spending the weekend with bubba do ya?


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Flathead76 said:


> View attachment 278303
> I'm not going outside until the LIKE button breach is figured out.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

This could be more posts than "Timbo the derailer"


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> View attachment 278303
> I'm not going outside until the LIKE button breach is figured out.


>>>> LIKE  <<<<


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 278307


LIKE


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Why is the LIKE button still an option in the marketplace but no where else on OGF? It would be nice if a mod on here could give an answer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Why is the LIKE button still an option in the marketplace but no where else on OGF? It would be nice if a mod on here could give an answer.


Well...Decoy hound still has his also.
Ive been paying him to like my posts.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

If no one can or is not willing to let us know if there is a concern about being hacked, then I'm up the he'll out of here. I don't need to any more problems than I already have.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Well...Decoy hound still has his also.
> Ive been paying him to like my posts.


SaugeyeTom is going to get all butt hurt if that word hits the streets.......


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> SaugeyeTom is going to get all butt hurt if that word hits the streets.......


^^^LIKE^^^
He's out fishing today in his new boat.
Let's keep it a secret!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ^^^LIKE^^^
> He's out fishing today in his new boat.
> Let's keep it a secret!


LIKE


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 278309


LIKE. This is the best that we can do on OGF.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 278309


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> View attachment 278311


*^^^^^^^^^^Like ^^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

The real problem isn’t the “LIKE” button. Its the the stats. Those who feel left out will still be able to see that someone was liked more than them............... 

Uh Oh, what happened to the stats???


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

LIKE


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

WalleyeRunner said:


> View attachment 278399


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> SaugeyeTom is going to get all butt hurt if that word hits the streets.......


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO It cant be


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i was just reading a post and my mouse was floating the page and all of a sudden a unlike appeared when I tried to find it again it wouldn't show man this place is all screwed up.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

My finger is sore now....the like function is back. I won't be able to fish for 3 days.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> View attachment 278303
> I'm not going outside until the LIKE button breach is figured out.


I can go outside now..........


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

So I wonder if we will get an answer not that it really matters because everyone is happy now. Just curious I guess.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

See other post,shakedown gives an answer.kagee tells us to unwad panties then shakes his head.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol! Gotcha and he is right. Lol!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

*YEA.......*MY LIKE BOTTON HAS REAPPEARED!!!

Go Browns!


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Just until the Russians find another backdoor way in


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> U can't do that......that puts him way ahead


yes he can...


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

and it was so much fun, now I guess I will just go read posts, but my likes will be more fun


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I'm caught up on likes now.......


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> I'm caught up on likes now.......


I just ordered you some more


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

All right you internet weirdos...enough is enough...stop liking my posts..stop it...the like button is back, get over it....if you like again, I'll assume that you really don't like me..and just remember, if you abuse anything you'll go blind and grow hair where youre not supposed to grow hair...and something will turn blue but I'm not sure what. Also, you will be able to read minds and predict the future. It's not worth it my young co-internetors! Save yourselves..take it from an old, decrepit man....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

hardwaterfan said:


> All right you internet weirdos...enough is enough...stop liking my posts..stop it...the like button is back, get over it....if you like again, I'll assume that you really don't like me..and just remember, if you abuse anything you'll go blind and grow hair where youre not supposed to grow hair...and something will turn blue but I'm not sure what. Also, you will be able to read minds and predict the future. It's not worth it my young co-internetors! Save yourselves..take it from an old, decrepit man....


Like Like Like Like......


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

All of this living on the edge of likes, which BTW, (we have become addicted to) was over the fact that a few of the BOARD members decided that, They didn't Like us having a Like choice?? Really!? Not be political, but is this domain exempt from the public, which in turn protects them from censorship? And why the waiting to inform us, that was the decision by one or more Board members leaving many to think, that this could have been a hack? Bad Form! As we are under the assumption that our information is protected by the laws governing this site.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

--Tim


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

He looks familiar! I bet he has an OGF sticker on his truck.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

"I'll do whatever you ask......./..........I pledge myself...to your teachings...."


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> ^^^LIKE^^^
> He's out fishing today in his new boat.
> Let's keep it a secret!


I feel hurt, I wasnt even invited to tag along.
sherman


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

This is ridiculous! My alert box is now full of people liking my posts. Stop the madness and take it back away from us. Lol!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

WalleyeRunner said:


> This is ridiculous! My alert box is now full of people liking my posts. Stop the madness and take it back away from us. Lol!


just chill out, it will get back to normal in a few days. you've got to remember we are just kids in old men bodies, LOL.
sherman


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

hahaah like


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> just chill out, it will get back to normal in a few days. you've got to remember we are just kids in old men bodies, LOL.
> sherman


You're never too old to have a great childhood!


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

At 67 I'm not a kid anymore, I just haven't figured out what I want to do when I grow up.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

My friends....you're all my friends....members, mods, owners.....I joined back when I was a young pup....it wasn't ogf....it was a different combination of those letters...I came to seek knowledge and learn....and learn I did...and, over the years, I've grown.....you all have shaped me into what i am today....and for Christmas this year you'll all be lucky to get something as mild as coal from me. If it's ticking or it stinks don't open it. 

(Jk....love you brothers)


----------

